# How things have changed



## 11HP20 (Dec 14, 2008)

23 years ago my grandfather and I turned his pingpong table into a model train layout. Plenty of lighted buildings, a mountain our trains could climb or go through, even a waterfall. I had a blast with that. I want to do something like that with my sons soon. Looking at how things have changed leaves me with some questions.

What all can be done with DCC? If I go with that what's the best brands?

I have some Bachmann E-Z Track that is fine for the boys to mess with. We also have a couple Bachmann Spectrum 2-8-0 engines that derail EVERY time they go over a switch. Is that a common problem? Or is it a cheap track/train problem?

I just recently found out about European model train manufacturers. After looking at some pictures of their detail I can think of no reason to buy from American brands any longer. The interiors of the passenger cars I saw made me sick when thinking of the solid cream colored interiors we have. I'm guessing the larger wheels lead to less derailments for the Europian cars. Is my guess right? What makers should I look at since interior detail is important to me?

I think this is enough for a first post.


----------

